# Topless Edge tank log



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I figure I mind as we'll start a tank log for my newest project... The "topless edge"

As you may have guessed I cut the top off of a 6g fluval edge leaving me with a nice rimless nano

Light: finnex planted plus
Substrate: fluval stratum
Filter: zoomed 501 with lily pipes
Co2: 20oz paintball with aquatek reg
Plants... So far my plan is HC not sure about the rest yet 
Future inhabitants: shrimp of a yet to be decided species

Current layout... Subject to change


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I am having an awful time deciding on a layout


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what type of plants? what is hc?

those edges are beautiful but i really think chopping the top off is a great idea


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

shift said:


> I am having an awful time deciding on a layout


I like this one out of three pix


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks. Any suggestions to improve or rearange it... It good as is?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

if it was my tank, I would just go with it... I really like the third one  JMO..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I like the first layout because once the plants fill in you will still be able too see the rocks. Usually the hardscape gets overtaken by plants so I prefer the taller look with the rocks. Doesnt need to be that exact layout.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Or a little more clustered


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work, but if i may add the following.

You should decide which is your focal rock and have it stand tallest, sitting about 2/3 the length and depth of the tank. Then decide which part of that stone you want to be the focus, and have that situated about 2/3 from the height of the tank. Once that is established, build the smaller supporting stones around the focal stone. 

The way the stones lean should also help to emphasize the strength of the focal stone. Leaning with the focal stone will create a sense of harmony. Leaning opposite can be dynamic and striking, but can also appear odd. Try to achieve a balance.

Finally, I suggest adding a fifth stone to strengthen the asymmetry. Even numbers of stones, although grouped asymmetrically still appear too whole and ordered, which scapes in nature never are. This is also why stones are never placed in the centre of a tank. Going to odd numbered stones will help throw off this 'order' and 'balance.' Also, 4 is a really bad luck number in Japanese culture, which is what iwagumi is rooted in.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I only have 4 of the matching ones. I do however have different colour stones that may or may not look Odd in the mix. More testing. And tanks for the suggestions!


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

I would stick to same kind of stone. Mixing in another kind would look odd i think. 

In the end, you are the one enjoying the tank so as long as you are comfy with it, it's all good.

Scape layout is so much fun. I think i went through 2 months and 4 or 5 sets of stones and various configurations of each before I finalized too.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Or 3 to the side..?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is strictly MO but I still like the third one. it looks more balanced..  just me


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have up on changing my mind 

I only really want to dsm it long enough to root. If I was to put a tad bit if water in the bottom and mist it every day or two how long ish would it take to root in before I can fill?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

looks great, what is the name of that moss? the common name


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

It's the mini plant HC


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

hc stand for something?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC) or dwarf baby tears


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

shift said:


> I have up on changing my mind
> 
> I only really want to dsm it long enough to root. If I was to put a tad bit if water in the bottom and mist it every day or two how long ish would it take to root in before I can fill?


lol It looks great with HC in . you definitely have way better aquascaping skill than me lol.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha thank you. It only took about 20 re-arranges 

Any idea how long it takes HC to root? I'm thinking of just misting it for a week or so before flooding it to give it time to hopefully root and not float up


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I like the final layout of stones the best! Really do! Hope you had fun. I love the two stones "looking" at each other. The third one below really draws the eye and brings the focus up to the two above it. That fourth background stone gets a great flow of energy from the others. I feel it draws the eye up to the "sky" and completes the whole scene. Looks great! I think the HC is supposed to take two weeks to root. Eeep. Are any other plants planned for the tank?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

About 3 weeks in


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

hey shift im looking to do something similar to this and am wondering is the "hc" from those aqua flora plant culture stuff?
where did you get it? and how much did you use?

thanks in advance


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

You are one damn patient fellow...


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm only patient because I have a few other tanks to keeps busy... And I have been far to busy over the holidays!

I used two of the larger pots.. If I can get my hands on one more (when the gf goes to van next weekend) I'll add in more to speed it up!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I started a post on my site on doing the dry start method with HC if anyone is interested as it seems to be working very well so far! I cant wait to get this flooded


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

4 weeks in

I relocated one little patch from the back left so I could fit the heater deeper in.. Not sure how well they work but I got the 25w fluval edge pre-set heater. Mainly because it's small and blends into the back wall


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the patience is almost over (i'm picking up some more HC in a few days.. so i can "fill in" the final few spots and flood it! wooohoo!
DSM does take a while.. just under a month into mine (no idea how i lasted so long.. i think it was the deciding what shrimp to put it that held me over)

The next question.... Should i add any small plants.. or just leave it as the bolders in a green field of of baby tears


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Last weekend I finally decided to flood the tank! I cranked the co2 for the first few days to let the HC adapt to being under water. Today I took it off 24/7 and hooked it up to the light timer and Dialled back the flow.



















Once I get the co2 out of the yellow and still see the HC looking happy I'm going to add my cycled media to the filter then add a few CPDs for a few weeks to let the biofilm build. Then the CPDs will go back to another tank and my OEBTs can finally move Into their new home


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

whenever I see your tanks and reckon's tank.. I envy you guys' aquascaping skills.. I'm jealous lol unfortunately, I have special talent to kill plants ( either aquarium or non-aquarium) and very poor aquascaping skill -.- well, at least my fishes are happy ( i hope) :lol:


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

wooo-hoooo! Long awaited. Worth it! What a pro! You must be so pleased! Looks so great!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Think it looks fine without any other plants. Love the colours on the stones!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you! Just wait til i add the OEBTs and ill have all of the primary colors in one tank!

Ain't no party like a shrimp party! (OEBTS in their temporary home)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it's not quite as pretty but I pulled a shrimp tube and Indian almond leave from an established tank to add a bit more established grazing space for now. Also pulled the CPDs and Added 5 escalation mark rasboras for now (will take them out once I see a berried oebt!)

I did see a fresh molt this morning and an oebt was eating it so I assume it was his!(a good sign!)
I will give it a few more days then add in a few more 










I also turned down the co2 to a bubble every 2 second


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

The patience pays off! I love how many pictures you took of... watching grass grow! :lol:
(I would have totally done the same!)

Those shrimp are lovely.. I hope they get 'comfortable' soon. Maybe some Marvin Gaye to set the mood?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They are finally starting to not hide as much.. I'm moving 2 more OEBTs into the tank.. they are sitting in a measuring cup acclimating 

I still have a few more "in process pics" that ill have to add to my DSM write up


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering before you flooded the tank, for about how many hrs did you leave the light on per day?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I started about 12h for DSM . (9-9) now it's flooded for a few weeks and prob 8.5-9h photo period since I'm starting to get algae on the glass


----------

